# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Where to Buy PCT?

## avitar290

Hey All, I have been reading about the different PCT's out there and I see people saying "Oh, I just bought Nolva." and whatnot, but I am confused about purchasing this stuff.

I see it for sale online and noticed a couple of things:

1. Nolva is REALLY expensive
2. Generic Tamoxifen Citrate is relatively cheap
3. I don't really see any US sales (Mostly Canada Pharms and "International" Pharms). Is Nolva, HCG , and other PCT substances illegal?
4. More of a question...Where would one buy this stuff?

I also have a question about a product I've seen from Gaspari.
Novedex XT. Is this crap or is it a viable PCT? It states that it is an "Anti-Aromatase" which would make one think that it is an AI. Does anyone have any experience with this substance?

I am totally new to PCT's, but have been doing my homework like a madman. Reading and re-reading all the sticky's and other posts. The PCT stuff seems to be much more complicated than the actual cycle and any help in clearing up some of my confusion would be much appreciated.

----------


## NBRD1808

Im gunna let others chime in on this because im still reading and researching about PCT as well. but NOVEDEX XT is just your basic supplement u will find on a shelf and definantly not suitable to run as an AI alongside a cycle.

If you click on the ar-r banner at the top of the page u will find alot of PCT products/'research chemicals' etc. As far as whats legal and what isnt this is gunna depend on your countries laws and if or if not the individual who purchases the 'research chemicals' is using it for 'research purposes'.

hope this helps you out abit

----------


## Mammon

there are several quality research companies out there.. id shop around..  :Smilie:

----------


## Coop77

I don't know that you're supposed to ask specifically where to buy stuff, but your basic options are human grade pharmaceuticals, or "research chemical" crap. Personally I will never use research chemicals ever again after my last experience. I have blood work to prove that they didn't work. Get real pharmaceuticals made by a real drug company. 

Nolva, tamoxifen , etc are not _illegal_ to possess in the same sense as steroids , but you do need a prescription to buy them legally.

----------


## FireGuy

How did you arrive at the conclusion they didnt work from your bloodwork and which were you using?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

there are good research companies out there...u need to look farther than the top of this board to find them sometimes....

----------


## Coop77

On my last cycle I was using research Arimidex from a pretty highly regarded research chemical company, when I started getting the first sign of an estrogen problem (sore nips). I immediately started using some research letro, but it only got worse. Ordered fresh letro from a *different* research company.. but again, the nips only got worse. I finally got my estrogen tested and it was 211 (normal 0-90). That should NOT happen on 2.5 mg of letro. 

The gyno problem didn't go away until I used actual pharmaceuticals prescribed by my doctor.

----------


## stacked88

there are other gear site that give u info that actually have dealers posted and they are legit. u just have to do research. i would tell u but they would flip a script if you tell people were to go. sorry but good luck
nolvadex xt is crap. it is just another gnc gimic to trick people. the stuff u need is used to treat breast cancer in women and men.

stacked

----------


## FireGuy

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Mammon

> On my last cycle I was using research Arimidex from a pretty highly regarded research chemical company, when I started getting the first sign of an estrogen problem (sore nips). I immediately started using some research letro, but it only got worse. Ordered fresh letro from a *different* research company.. but again, the nips only got worse. I finally got my estrogen tested and it was 211 (normal 0-90). That should NOT happen on 2.5 mg of letro. 
> 
> The gyno problem didn't go away until I used actual pharmaceuticals prescribed by my doctor.



thats why i say its best to run an AI from the beginning.. if your not and symptoms pop up its best to go with nolvadex .. why sit around with the gyno getting worse while your waiting for the AI to reach therapeutic levels.. screw that.. i want to stop it right away.

----------


## Swifto

> there are good research companies out there...u need to look farther than the top of this board to find them sometimes....


Agreed.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> On my last cycle I was using research Arimidex from a pretty highly regarded research chemical company, when I started getting the first sign of an estrogen problem (sore nips). I immediately started using some research letro, but it only got worse. Ordered fresh letro from a *different* research company.. but again, the nips only got worse. I finally got my estrogen tested and it was 211 (normal 0-90). That should NOT happen on 2.5 mg of letro. 
> 
> The gyno problem didn't go away until I used actual pharmaceuticals prescribed by my doctor.


hey im not saying u didnt get bogus chems...but conidering it takes up to 1 month for letro to reach stable blood levels ..i am not the least bit surprised it got worse. As mammon said nolva immedaitely ..even alongside an ai IMO...

----------


## avitar290

Thanks for all the info guys. I am still pretty new to the whole PCT thing so I didn't know what I could and couldn't ask or what could or couldn't be said. I figured I'd just throw my questions out there and answers would just come as they could.

Actually I learned alot from what was posted. 

Arimadex throughout cycle and PCT
Nolva for combating estrogen symptoms
HCG for PCT

Seems to be SOP for countering sides and getting your body back to normal parameters, regardless of the cycle.

I checked out the AR-R .com site, but the site seems really shabby. Alot of broken links and no pics of products. I work in IT and a crappy website usually means crappy company, but you guys seem to be vouching for it so I will check it out again.

One last thing...is generic tamoxifen as good as name brand nolva? Also, what should one expect to pay for such an item?

Thanks again.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ i sure didnt vouch for it bro ...and i dont think may others did in this thread either...

----------


## avitar290

gotcha. I was thrown off by everyone saying "check the link at the top of the page". I got two or three responses with that.

----------


## Mammon

i sure dont recommend them ill tell you that...

----------


## Coop77

> thats why i say its best to run an AI from the beginning.. if your not and symptoms pop up its best to go with nolvadex.. why sit around with the gyno getting worse while your waiting for the AI to reach therapeutic levels.. screw that.. i want to stop it right away.


I did run an AI from the beginning. Arimidex from a research company. I continued using it, even after starting the letro.

----------


## Mammon

yeah that sucks..at that point i would have jumped on nolvadex .. whether you were running 19nor's or not..

----------


## bigerrs

Please read the board rules before posting again...

----------


## Bio-Active

Guys this us not a source board.

----------


## bass

edit your post and delete the source, read the rules.

----------


## Matt

Theres no need for a 4 year old thread to be bumped.....

----------

